# Security Alarm System



## drlee (Mar 31, 2004)

My 330Ci is on its way. I just noticed that vehicle does not come with an alarm system, no does an alarm offered as an optional feature. What alarm system might anyone recommend? Ideally, I would like a remote-start up feature.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

drlee said:


> My 330Ci is on its way. I just noticed that vehicle does not come with an alarm system, no does an alarm offered as an optional feature.


Yes there is... it's a dealer installed option. Unfortunately 3-series cars don't come with it from the factory.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Yes there is... it's a dealer installed option. Unfortunately 3-series cars don't come with it from the factory.


Is this alarm pretty decent ? And how much does it cost for installation as well?
If I choose to have another alarm installed does it void any kind of warranty stuff?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

azurribaggio said:


> Is this alarm pretty decent ? And how much does it cost for installation as well?
> If I choose to have another alarm installed does it void any kind of warranty stuff?


Well... you actually already have the "brain" of the alarm installed. :eeps: It's part of the General Module in the car I believe....

When you buy the alarm kit, (assuming you have a coupe and not a 'vert) it comes with a spare fuse, a siren and its mounting bracket, motion detector, and tilt sensor.

All you need after that is to have the car programmed to enable these devices, and the alarm is activated.

Any alarm will only protect you so much.... if a thief really wants your car bad enough, he/she will get it... BMW makes it difficult enough even without the alarm though. Adding the alarm kit makes the lights flash, and the siren go off. Driveaway protection is already there. Some don't find it very valuable at all... I personally am happy with mine. I like having the visual and auditory confirmations when I arm/disarm the car. 

If you have another kidn of alarm installed, and it is deemed to be the cause of whatever problem you may have, then warranty is void... otherwise, I don't think you should have any issues with warranty. However they do make it a point to warn you about that with a big sticker on the inside of your windshield...


----------



## drizztbob (Apr 29, 2004)

*alarm*

I just purchased a new alarm for my '02 325i from www.pacificbmw.com for about $70 bucks below retail which I thought was a good deal. I am going to attempt to install this puppy myself after reading mucho instructions and feel I may have the capacity to do so, however you still need to get it activated at the dealership...sooo...anyone have any helpful tips before I engage in this endeavor?


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

drizztbob said:


> I just purchased a new alarm for my '02 325i from www.pacificbmw.com for about $70 bucks below retail which I thought was a good deal. I am going to attempt to install this puppy myself after reading mucho instructions and feel I may have the capacity to do so, however you still need to get it activated at the dealership...sooo...anyone have any helpful tips before I engage in this endeavor?


I just ordered the alarm kit. Is there a DIY link? :dunno:


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

nickeltong said:


> I just ordered the alarm kit. Is there a DIY link? :dunno:


http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm

Dealer activation is usually about $50.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm
> 
> Dealer activation is usually about $50.


Thanks a million gfeiner but it looks more complicated than I thought. I think I'll let the dealer do it. Think it'll be about an hour labor?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

A dealer technician should be able to do it in an hour or less. It really isn't hard to do.


----------



## vb (Jul 7, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm
> 
> Dealer activation is usually about $50.


I just bought a 325 convert. a few months ago and am thinking about purchasing and installing the alarm kit myself. From what I have read it does appear to be that difficult given the prewiring is in place. Is this a correct assumption ?? Also, is there a DIY for the 325 ci ??

Thanks, 
VWB


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Correct, it's not difficult at all. The only part that takes an real time is installing the siren (because it goes behind the firewall in the engine bay). The DIY I linked to should also apply to the 325.


----------



## vb (Jul 7, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> Correct, it's not difficult at all. The only part that takes an real time is installing the siren (because it goes behind the firewall in the engine bay). The DIY I linked to should also apply to the 325.


Excellent !!!!! I do appreciate the information


----------



## rolando (Jul 20, 2004)

*Aftermarket Alarm on Z3*

I just installed the Viper 650 aftermarket alarm on my Z3. Now my doors automatically lock when I start the car and unlock when I turn off the engine - cool!

They installed the LED light on the steering column. It is also motion sensitive, if anyone sticks their hand in the car if the window is open or top is down, it will also go off. :thumbup:


----------

